# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  اعمال يدوية في فن السراميك والطين

## الفراشه الحائرة

*[IMG]http://alkasr01.***********/photos/521989_l.jpg[/IMG]* 
*[IMG]http://alkasr01.***********/photos/522159_l.jpg[/IMG]* 
*[IMG]http://alkasr01.***********/photos/522115_l.jpg[/IMG]* 
*[IMG]http://alkasr01.***********/photos/522162_l.jpg[/IMG]* 
*[IMG]http://alkasr01.***********/photos/522117_l.jpg[/IMG]* 
*[IMG]http://alkasr01.***********/photos/522118_l.jpg[/IMG]* 
*[IMG]http://alkasr01.***********/photos/522161_l.jpg[/IMG]* 
*[IMG]http://alkasr01.***********/photos/522160_l.jpg[/IMG]* 
*/* 
*/* 
*ودمـتم بـ سعـادَة دائمـة* 


اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم[IMG]http://alkasr01.***********/files/98196.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## همسات وله

تـــســـلـــم أيـــــدك عــلى هــالـــمـــوضــــوع الـــرائـــع.........


والله يـــعــــطـــيــــك الــــصــــحــــة والــــعــــافــــيـــة......


في أنـــتــــظـــار أبـــداعـــــاتــــك الـــقـــادمــــة.........


دمــــتــــم بـــــــــــــــــود.....

----------


## دلوعت حبيبتي



----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

تسلمين حبيبتي
همسااااات ولة
منورة دائما 
يعطيك الف عافية
دمت بود

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

دلوعة حبيبتي
شكرا لمرورك اللطيف اختي العزيزة
لاعدمنا هالتواصل
تحيااتي

----------


## asmae27

الله عليك يا اميرة الاحساس لكي دوق رفيع ينم عن حس فني  تبارك الله عليك .وخلاص

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

asmae 27
شكرا اختي العزيزة
اطلالة لطيفة منك
يعطيط الف عافية

----------


## iminiho

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

اهلا اختي العزيزة
شكرا لمرورك


بس وين راحوا الصور الا في الموضوع مو طالعين بس اني متاكدة اول ماسجلت المشاركة موجودين
ويش صاير

----------

